# Netbeans löscht Quelldatein



## Hachmed (14. Jan 2012)

Hilfe!
Ich nutze die JMonkeyPlatform, die auf  Netbeans aufbaut.
Die IDE hat oft die ganzen .class Datein nicht gefunden, weil sie diese an einem falschen Ort abgespeichert hat.
Dann muss ich immer CleanAndBuild ausführen, damit er das wieder hinkriegt, oder manchmal auch die Datein manuell verschieben.
Heute wurde mir das zu nervig und ich habe das Projekt umbenannt, damit die Orte der Datein neu festgelegt und (hoffentlich) auch langfristiger verwendet werden.
Dabei gingen aber alle .java Datein verloren.
Ich habe nach wie vor die .class Datein, kann das Projekt also weiterhin ausführen, aber eben nicht mehr editieren!
Was tun???;(


----------



## Hachmed (15. Jan 2012)

Ok, alles wieder im Lot.
Lösung: Java-Decompiler JD
(JD-Decompiler)


----------



## AlexSpritze (15. Jan 2012)

Bei Standard-Netbeans-Projekten keine Quelldateien in den build- und dist-Ordnern abspeichern. Die werden beim Clean+Build gelöscht und neu angelegt.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch gewesen sogenannte Undeleter zu benutzen, um die Quelldateien wieder herzustellen, wenn deren Sektoren auf der Platte noch nicht überschrieben worden sind. Im Idealfall befindet sich so ein Programm schon auf der Platte, und die Unlöschung findet sofort nach dem Löschen statt.


----------

